

Ask HN: I'm a 16 y/o developer who just got a Glass invite - what should I do? - pandringa

Hey everyone,<p>So today I just received a Google Glass invite, from an Explorer friend who surprised me with it. I think  having Glass would be really cool, and I&#x27;d love to play with the SDK and make some apps for it (the potential to be the &quot;First Glass app for X&quot; reminds me of the hype for developers when the App Store first launched on iOS). However, the $1500 price tag is rather high, and while I can afford it I&#x27;m not sure its worth it.<p>Does anyone have any advice? Any explorers out there who wish they didn&#x27;t buy Glass, or anyone else who wishes they did? I have some cool app ideas, and I really want get one. If it was even $800 I&#x27;d definitely buy it, but I&#x27;m not sure about dropping $1500 for a device which I don&#x27;t know how I&#x27;ll use.<p>Thoughts?<p>P.S. - Does anyone want to hire me to develop a Glass app for $1500? :) I&#x27;m actually dead serious though - if there&#x27;s an app idea you want made, I&#x27;ll build it for you.
======
JohnHelm
How many hardware iterations has Glass gone through? If I were to pay $1,500
today, is that hardware the same as it was when invitations began?

~~~
pandringa
They're on their second iteration right now, but I would point out that
they've given free upgrades to all of their current explorers, so I wouldn't
be surprised if they did the same thing going forward

------
krrishd
If the prevalent prediction on HN is right (it won't live up to the hype),
then it may just be worth waiting for the mainstream release. If you think
that it is the future of wearable tech, however, then it may be a worthy
investment. It all depends on which side of the spectrum you're on.

On a side note, congrats! Keep HN updated on what you do :)

------
GoldenMonkey
I just returned version 2. Too frustrating to work with as a developer. Thing
was always dying on me, and navigating was buggy.

You really need a good reason to buy it. I'm waiting for mainstream
acceptance. Definitely going to fail on launch if it's not more polished.

This felt like an alpha product, not even beta.

------
thedufer
I got a Nexus Q from someone who went to I/O a couple of years ago. They had
announced a release date and everything at that point. Now, it is basically a
brick.

The point being, don't do it if you expect to get your money back. Things
change.

------
rajacombinator
Make some app and put a video of it on YouTube. You can definitely parlay that
into a Harvard or Stanford admit

------
argonaut
A friend of mine has it. Not worth it at all. Maybe sell your invite to
someone else.

------
petervandijck
Email me peter@craftinc.co we can talk :)

------
GrahamsNumber
Pretty much anyone that signs up gets an invite these days, but if someone's
interested, I do have a few invites to send out.

EDIT: Whoops sorry guys apparently they expired a few days ago, but if you
sign up on their website, you should get an invite in a week or two.

~~~
pandringa
So whats your opinion on Glass? Do you think its worth it for me to buy it?

~~~
GrahamsNumber
It depends what you want to do with it, honestly. It's definitely "cool", but
I'm not sure about its prospects outside a niche market. I personally wouldn't
have spent $1500 on it (and still wouldn't, after playing with it), but my
employer got it for me.

